# Easy Crochet Scarf



## Girlie's Crochet (May 8, 2015)

Sharing this beautiful Easy Crochet Scarf 
http://www.girliescrochet.com/easy-crochet-scarf-2.html


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## kristinacavaz (Mar 4, 2015)

I like it because it doesn't use up very much yarn, stitches up really fast. I have a similar pattern I made myself for one, almost same thing. I got the idea from a tunic pattern I have which is the same stitch pattern too. I Russian Join-ed up some darker and darker yarns creating an Ombre' effect. By the way any pattern for anything looks neat that way if you have some similar colored yarns in varying intensities you can make some interesting effects.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Cute! Thanks for sharing the link


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Very nice scarf, thank you


----------



## trek09 (Nov 28, 2013)

Love this scarf, thank you for sharing!


----------



## barbsch (Mar 9, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty scarf


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Looks very pretty.


----------

